# Chores you kinda like...



## luvs (Oct 13, 2008)

i actually like vacuuming & scrubbing my bathroom. smells so clean!! kinda bleachy/minty/refreshing.

your chores of choice...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always like folding clothes warm from the dryer


----------



## deelady (Oct 13, 2008)

Folding laundry


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 13, 2008)

Laundry's my thing. I hate dirty stuff in the hamper. And love stuffing my face in fresh from the dryer towels.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 13, 2008)

i like vacuuming and washing the dishes by hand, but apparently my wife thinks I do a crappy job , so she doesnt let me do it ( I really am trying my best, but I guess her clean standards are higher than mine)


----------



## babetoo (Oct 13, 2008)

i hate all chores, do love how things are when they are clean. just would rather sew, read be on puter. you get the picture. the chores are always be there. lol


----------



## luvs (Oct 13, 2008)

Downy & fresh towels 'er smell-a-licious!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2008)

None.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2008)

middie said:


> None.



Thanks for answering for me Middie! And the only thing I like about towels fresh from the dryer is plopping them on the sofa and then crawling under them for a nap.  

I'd put some cute emoticon after that sentence but it's simply the truth   And my dog loves it too!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually enjoy washing dishes by hand (good thing, since I don't have a dishwasher). I like the feel of the hot, soapy suds on my hands and enjoy the sparkling clean dishes when I'm done....


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2008)

Forgot to say - if grocery shopping is considered a chore I love it!  I could spend hours in a grocery store.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like any chores.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 14, 2008)

I have all ways liked to cook.  I am retired and busted up but I still love to get in the kitchen and make my dinner, or cook for my family


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

Puttin' the spit shine on my old Corvette on a sunny, fall afternoon, taking the top off, and going for a ride with my grandson.


----------



## deelady (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats not a chore Smoke King! Thats bonding.....how sweet!

And Kitchen Elf I didn't think of that...I am the exact way! Can spend up to 2 hrs just cruisin the aisles


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 14, 2008)

I love grocery shopping as well, but I hate putting everything away once I get home. I like washing dishes most of the time but would still love a dish washer (my hands get very dry and cracked). I don't mind washing clothes, but I don't care much for folding them (towels are okay--I hate folding fitted sheets). If we have the money, I kind of enjoy paying the bills. 

I don't really think of cooking as a chore, but I think of the things that go along with it as chores (chopping, peeling, etc.). I enjoy cooking but don't always like chopping, etc.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

middie said:


> None.



I'm with you, middie.........when I used to help my grandmother I loved to hang out clothes...........I prearranged everything on the washer after removing before loading the basket........then I checked all around the yard to make sure there were no snakes and then I hung out the clothes......and I liked collecting them at the end of the day.......outside of ironing in front of a good movie today that's it..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 14, 2008)

I kinda like folding laundry. Especially when my son's in the room and I'm folding whites. Everytime I get to his little tighty whities I have to say, "Awww, look how cute these are. And look no skid marks yet." If he's not in the room sometimes I walk around the house looking for him with a pair of his underwear on my head. He just rolls his eyes and says, "Your wierd!" My reply is always, "I am too!"


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to mow the lawn. The fresh cut grass smells great. Unfortunately, all too often, I have to do it fast an do not get to enjoy it.

Oh yes! I also enjoy grocery shopping, when I go alone.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I must love all of them because I just got up at 4am on a day off to do a TON of them! 
Ok, maybe that's called procrastination..... I shoulda done them last night. 
Oh well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 14, 2008)

Grocery shopping too, as long i as i get to push the cart !


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate all house chores, period, but enjoy mowing the yard or brush hogging out back. I don't necessarily like the time they consume, but it's relaxing.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't even enjoy watching the maid clean the office.  

I must like laundry because it seems even though there are only two of us I'm constantly washing loads of towels.  Why can't 16 year olds use a towel more than once?  You're drying off your clean body so why use two towels every time you shower and why shower twice a day??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 14, 2008)

When I had chickens (150 hens) I used to love to gather eggs...Talk about an Easter egg hunt!!! Now I love to pick tomatoes, and squash...cut okra etc. 
I like to grocery shop....don't like the check out part..Mowing and bush hogging can be fun...sometimes.
Love to cook...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2008)

i like grocery shopping. so much so that dw often calls me and wonders what's taking so long. i like to meander through the aisles, trying to match what's on sale with something that i want to cook.

i also like caring for my lawn and gardens. there's something relaxing about gardening, and a good sense of accomplishment when the lawn looks sharp.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 14, 2008)

With 3 little boys running around here, my chores are never done!! Thats probably the reason why I despise cleaning so much now!! lol Before I had children, I was a neat freak!! ......not so much now ; )


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i like grocery shopping. so much so that dw often calls me and wonders what's taking so long. i like to meander through the aisles, trying to match what's on sale with something that i want to cook.
> 
> i also like caring for my lawn and gardens. there's something relaxing about gardening, and a good sense of accomplishment when the lawn looks sharp.




Hey BT,I Just got back from vacation. Lawns looking a little shabby, gardens a mess, cupboards are bare......are you busy today?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 14, 2008)

Mowing, tilling, gardening in general, cleaning the kitchen, grocery shopping, cooking.  And, when I have time, I like pulling everything out of a closet or cabinet, tossing and reorganizing--love all the new space I make.

I used to hate putting the laundry away until I realized that having enough room in drawers and closets made that easy.  A thrift store box helps on that front.

Still hate vacuuming.  Too noisy and boring.  I am going to have to figure out how to use my little Mp3 player while running the vacuum.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 14, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> ...I also enjoy grocery shopping, when I go alone.


Amen to the last part!  James is worse than a kid!  Nancy knew better than to ever throw stuff in the cart without asking, and if I said no, it went back on the shelf.  James doesn't have to ask, of course, but he is always tossing extra stuff in the cart.  If we had tons of money I wouldn't mind, but we have to watch our pennies.  He also doesn't stick to my system (produce first, as it is just to the right as I go in, canned and dry goods aisles, meat, dairy, and frozen, in that order).  He will throw something that needs refrigeration into the cart while I am still shopping for non-refrigerated/frozen aisles.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

chores!  if you run real fast, you'll see me headin fer the hills


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 14, 2008)

I kind of like running the vaccuum cleaner. There is something about seeing all those specs of whatever dissappearing from the floor that gives me some sort of satisfaction.


----------



## luvs (Oct 14, 2008)

if i didn't have you guys some days i wouldn't laugh, like after barb & lefse's posts... laughin away!!!

most chores aren't too lovely. cleaning kitty litty litter & my hamster cage, now. that's gets me a-washin after i clean those!!! look at my typo, oops!! (kitty litty litter). i'm a flake tonite, guys.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> With 3 little boys running around here, my chores are never done!! Thats probably the reason why I despise cleaning so much now!! lol Before I had children, I was a neat freak!! ......not so much now ; )



Grantskat........I understand........before kids I actually had my spices alphabetized.......is that anal or what???  It won't last forever......enjoy them while you can........


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

actually, I take that back, I love doing chores.
AS LONG AS IT'S MY HUSBAND DOING THEM


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

mowing the lawn


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Lifesaver,,,,,,,,,,,I did the lawn 15 years ago on a weekly basis.......hubby had all kinds of criticisms of my work but at least we had him to ourselves for the weekend.........my whole intention in the first place.......now we have a wonderful local lawn service.......made the mistake of recommending George to friends and now he has more work than he knows how to handle.......pickles............no, I'm glad........he's such a great guy and a hard worker..........


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

I kinda like doing the windows outside. I have a sunroom so I use a squegee/scrubber tool on an extension handle. My neighbors always beg me to do theirs too.

Yard work doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I kinda like doing the windows outside. I have a sunroom so I use a squegee/scrubber tool on an extension handle. My neighbors always beg me to do theirs too.
> 
> Yard work doesn't bother me one bit.



oh, wow, could I ever use your services, Jeeks.................


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I like them all, the only one I get a little bored with and have my kids do now and then is unload the dishwasher - for some reason I've never really enjoyed that chore.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 15, 2008)

polishing my daughters shoes for school the next day and repairing her toys.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

I hate loading the dishwasher (which reminds me) and I hate unloading it but unless a ghost comes along it's just moi.........so I unload it in addition to all the dishes in the drainer.............noone else is going to do it that's for sure..........however there is a wonderful dishwasher detergent here that's of German origin and wished that we had in the states.......it's fantastic.............


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I kinda like doing the windows outside. I have a sunroom so I use a squegee/scrubber tool on an extension handle. My neighbors always beg me to do theirs too.
> 
> Yard work doesn't bother me one bit.


OMG, you are the perfect husband! Yardwork _and_ you do windows!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I kinda like doing the windows outside. I have a sunroom so I use a squegee/scrubber tool on an extension handle. My neighbors always beg me to do theirs too.
> 
> Yard work doesn't bother me one bit.


 
ah Jeekinz, wish my hubby was like you. I have a sunroom too, so many windows.  He hates yard work too.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL...thanks for the compliments. But the DW works Sat & Sun so I try to take care of that "behind the scenes" stuff that you don't really realize unless it's pointed out. aka _"Man Chores"_ ! Now go change the furnace filter. lol


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Go Jeeks.................


----------



## attie (Oct 16, 2008)

I like washing up at work and at home but I don't like putting the dishes away or wiping benches.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

me too..........


----------



## mikki (Oct 16, 2008)

I hate house work, but love mowing the lawn. I use to do it once a week, until I broke the 3rd lawn mower. Now I only get to do it once in awhile when hubby isn't home.


----------



## attie (Oct 16, 2008)

You must be a wild driver mikki


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2008)

I like hand washing dishes but hate putting them away. Laundry I like washing but not folding or putting away. I vacuum almost every day because of the dog and cat hair. I'm enjoying chores less and less because I never feel like I'm caught up and everything gets dirty in no time. DH never helps and it irritates me to no end. I would be happy if he would at least put things back after using them. When I was single I never worked this much to keep my house clean. I don't even have kids. I hate shopping because it takes a whole day and I hafto drive 140 miles round trip. Of course I only go once every two to three weeks but it adds up to a massive load of shopping including pet food, cat litter etc and then I hafto put it all away. After all that I'm utterly exhausted.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

I know how you feel j-crew..........when they ask me at the store if they can help........if I'm tired I'll say "yeah, come home with me and help unload"........I hate that part of the trip but 70 miles..........you must live in the middle of the desert.........man, in Houston where I live there is a Valdemart on every corner.......not that that's a good thing either.........but convenient............


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know how you feel j-crew..........when they ask me at the store if they can help........if I'm tired I'll say "yeah, come home with me and help unload"........I hate that part of the trip but 70 miles..........you must live in the middle of the desert.........man, in Houston where I live there is a Valdemart on every corner.......not that that's a good thing either.........but convenient............


 
 Not in the desert but in the mountains there is nothing between the ranch and the first little town. It's a trade off for sure not convenient but a really great place to live. When I want specialty items I order on the internet and have it sent to me we do get UPS and Fed Ex everyday. I can also buy things if I need to from the kitchen at HQ during fishing and hunting seasons. I also say if you really want to help come home and help me unload and put away.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 16, 2008)

If anyone likes doing dishes I have a whole wack of them for you!!


----------



## mikki (Oct 16, 2008)

attie- not too wild, just alot of hidden stumps in yard and I dont pay attention.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess I don't enjoy the daily chores but I do love when I am home alone with the music on and cleaning, really cleaning the whole house.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to get myself in the mood to clean.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 16, 2008)

I love cleaning and organizing - I wish I had more time to do it - I have often thought of starting my own cleaning business -


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate cleaning the house  but I love alphabetized spices and an organized kitchen.........the rest of the place I leave to Ludmilla............she has her own routine and doesn't speak a word of English and I don't speak Russian though we sometimes use my Russian/English dictionary for the more complicated discussions.....for most situations I understand her perfectly........known her for 3 years and she's a dear "older" sister...........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I kinda like folding laundry. Especially when my son's in the room and I'm folding whites. Everytime I get to his little tighty whities I have to say, "Awww, look how cute these are. And look no skid marks yet." If he's not in the room sometimes I walk around the house looking for him with a pair of his underwear on my head. He just rolls his eyes and says, "Your wierd!" My reply is always, "I am too!"



I don't know how I missed your posting..........man, I thought I was the only weird one walking around here .............hahaha


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate to be the one to point this out Debs, but you're not supposed to do it out in public!!!  

Just teasing, of course!

Barbara


----------



## RoseGetzCookn (Oct 17, 2008)

I loved reading this thread and have to agree with some others that the most unloved chore by far in our home is the unloading of the dishwasher, it gets loaded okay I just wish someone sneaks in while everyones at work and puts it all away for us.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I hate to be the one to point this out Debs, but you're not supposed to do it out in public!!!
> 
> Just teasing, of course!
> 
> Barbara



You're a ham and you show it...........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

RoseGetzCookn said:


> I loved reading this thread and have to agree with some others that the most unloved chore by far in our home is the unloading of the dishwasher, it gets loaded okay I just wish someone sneaks in while everyones at work and puts it all away for us.



Who is this person so that I can make an apptmt....????


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> You're a ham and you show it...........


Who, me?  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Couldn't be, then who???


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

by the way, Barbs, you need to put your derriere in the bed and go to sleep.......I know what time it is over there.......if it's the middle of the afternoon here I know it's the middle of the morning am there..........


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a fun line.  There really isn't much in the chore line that I like, but my grandmother loved washing dishes.  I always thought that was a little weird, but now that I live in a locale that has actual winters, I'm getting to see her point.  When it is ten degrees out and you have an opportunity to immerse your hands in nice warm water, well, I can see it now.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> by the way, Barbs, you need to put your derriere in the bed and go to sleep.......I know what time it is over there.......if it's the middle of the afternoon here I know it's the middle of the morning am there..........


Thanks for the kick in the you-know-what!  It is now 6:22, and I'm on my way to bed!  Sheesh!  I've been entering sweepstakes.  Sometimes the early morning hours can be the best time for instant-wins.  I didn't win any instant-wins today, but I did enter both James and me in lots of sweeps, and my $25 gas card came in the mail this week.  Maybe I'll win a maid service to do the housework that I hate to do!!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks for the kick in the you-know-what!  It is now 6:22, and I'm on my way to bed!  Sheesh!  I've been entering sweepstakes.  Sometimes the early morning hours can be the best time for instant-wins.  I didn't win any instant-wins today, but I did enter both James and me in lots of sweeps, and my $25 gas card came in the mail this week.  Maybe I'll win a maid service to do the housework that I hate to do!!
> 
> Barbara


 if that's what it takes to get your tush in bed then I hope you win LOTS of gas cards.........however, if you lived over here it wouldn't be nighttime either.....we're 12 hours ahead of you give or take one or two............


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

and Claire, I'm going to fuss at you, too............what are you doing up so late????


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

oh, goodness.........am I the dreaded thread killer.........


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep!  You killed it!  You were the last one!  

Uh,  oops.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2008)

Debs, this will be you and me when we finally meet:






Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

****ed........I knew it......pickles and few other choice words............


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry I''m the dreaded thread killer.......here with my might sword so that I can smite all newcomers who want to post..............


----------



## Claire (Oct 19, 2008)

Expat, I don't know if you call it up late or up early!  Simple answer, insomnia, my life-long friend.  Works really good for me with friends who live in far away places!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, I suffer from it, too, esp. if I'm worried about something.......I don't know how my hubby does it........I don't care what's going on......he manages to sleep soundly......his whole family is that way........not me.......I'll go to sleep but then I wake up at 2am and am up 2 hours later.......I have to force myself to go back to sleep..........my mother who passed when I was young used to tell me that I slept-walked at any early age......so probably genetic.......


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Debs, this will be you and me when we finally meet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are too cute........Barbs...you're a sweetheart....send me a pm and I'll try and reach you in the states when I get home.........I'll do the same for you, too......we at least have to talk on the phone..........


----------

